# The Tale of Hercules and Argo



## falling (Apr 13, 2014)

I had my first "proper" ride on Argo today. He is such a good boy but his feet are very sore- thus, just walking. He stood patiently and quietly as we tried to fit his new bridle (too small, sadly) and didn't even flinch at all the fussing we had to do with the saddle. 

Argo had his hooves done yesterday for the first time in what we reckon is probably years and he was pretty good. He did make a bit of a fuss about his front right, but that's because he has a massive crack in it and had managed to get rocks and things up it. It is pretty yucky so we are going to pack it with cotton and iodine after airing it out for a few days. It's pretty flared out as well. His other three are pretty okay in shape but he's funny on his left front too- we think from compensating for his other one. 

Normally id just let him chill but because he's so green and has been out of work for so long I'm just going to be hopping on and doing a little walk before hopping off to keep exposing him to riding. He was a very good boy, and although a bit mouthy with the bit (I'm going to get his teeth done) he was happy to do what was asked.


----------



## falling (Apr 13, 2014)

Argo and Hercules have been together for 4 or so days now- its a pretty harmonous relationship, which i'm pleased about. Hercules is definitely the top dog and he's had to be reminded of his manners around ME a few times because he's feeling a bit cocky. 

Argo is just the sweetest little thing. He's so cuddly and he would just hang around people for as long as they would have him. He was good to get into the float, but had an issue where my brother (not experienced with horses) let him get his head under the front bar so smacked it on the bar and then on the roof of the float as he flew out. It took another half an hour to load him after that fiasco  The trip home was 4 hours long, and apart from a little bit of pawing at the start, he travelled very well. 

I've jumped on Argo a few times bareback, just at the walk. He is still a little footsore and unsure, but gets less so if you ask him to walk out. Unlike Hercules, Argo has a good walk on him! I've been taking them out seperately for walks- mainly to expose Argo and to minimalise their buddy sour behaviour as time goes on. When Argo gets spooked he just tenses up or jumps, and then calmly walks on. Its a great reaction compared to Hercules who once spooked tends to be a jerk for a long time. 

Theyre both already quite attatched and while the one leaving the paddock is fine, the one remaining has a bit of a fit and gallops around neighing frantically. In fact Hercules jumped the hot tape today :face palm: They seem really comfortable with each other and do lots of grooming. The only wounds is a scrape of hair taken off Argo where Hercule landed a kick- Argo tried to sniff at Hercules toy (a plastic bag). 

All is going well. I won't be doing any proper riding until Ive got my treeless pad for Hercules saddle, and i get a saddle for Argo. And i need to split off their pasture and riding area because its not great having to ride with the other horse trotting behind you!


----------



## falling (Apr 13, 2014)

When will the vet bills end????

I had a chiropractor out for both boys- just to give Hercule a routine check up, and to see if Argo had any issues. The lady was lovely- very good around horses and extremely knowledgable. She was also really cost effective at $60 for a horse. 

She immediately noticed Argo had a funny protrosion on his shoulder, on the side that he holds his leg out in front. She was astonished the vet didnt pick it up- apparently it looks rotated or like it has been set funny after being broken. I'm just hoping with all my heart that its not a permanent lameness kind of thing. The lady adored Argo and said he was a real sweetheart who would probably do really well in the park hack ring- which I can see. He's quite delicate for a bush pony. As i suspected the farrier had done a nasty job of his front feet (not my farrier) and took off too much toe and heel, which is probably why he's so sensitive. The chiro recommended waiting a while for him to grow some toe and heel and then if there's no improvement in his shoulder (aka why he has such issues turning tight corners) get a vet out for x rays. 

It's really funny to me because my horses have really different conformation. Neither is bad, they both have pretty good legs, but Argo is very long- long back, long loin, long neck. Hercule is the opposite with his short neck, ridiculously short back and loin. The difference in cover sizes isnt nearly as large as you would except for a 15hh horse and a nearly 17hh horse! 

I sold my thorowgood a week ago. I was just so sick of it. It was first too low in the front, then it started bridging, and then it appeared to be pinching in the front. I understand these issues could probably be fixed by my "all knowing" saddle fitter but I can't afford to pay $150 every two months to get it readjusted. Especially since it felt like sitting on a cushioned block of wood- no feel at all. I also felt the seat was much too big. 

Low and behold I bought a treeless. Its a freemax- essentially the off brand of a freeform (the company split. ) I'm happy with the quality of the saddle and it's gloriously comfortable and looks just like a treed GP. Fitting it to Hercule is going to take some persistence in the padding department. With the treeless pad and the girth done up as tight as i feel necessary there is ample (a good finger) of clearance right the way through. When I sit on it, clearance mostly disappears. It also slips back even after a few minutes riding, and when it slips back it is too long for Hercules back (extends onto the last ribs/past the last rib). I am dedicated to making it work. I'm 80% sure that when it fits properly, he'll like it. He has a very sensitive back and the shifting of a tree makes him buck- so for example if you shift your weight too far back on an off day in a canter transition, all hell breaks lose. I'm hoping the absence of a tree will make him more comfortable. 

I also am trialling a black Trainers Jessica dressage saddle. Not sure if it's going to fit mr Argo- I have a sneaky suspicion it will be too wide at the front. I hope i'm wrong. It's super pretty and I love the knee rolls. I've been wondering how I could find out whether its interchangeable or not, or can be changed by a saddler, or not at all.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

They are both beautiful. The very first picture you posted should be printed and put in a frame! Absolutely gorgeous! Which horse is that?


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

Your horses are beautiful. subbing to see how it all rolls out.


----------



## falling (Apr 13, 2014)

Thank you both!  
Roman, the first picture is Argo. He's the black one


----------



## kiwi79 (Nov 11, 2011)

Will be interested to hear how you go with the treeless saddle. I have a torsion treeless saddle which I stopped using because I don't like how tight it gets over the withers - does not seem to be designed to give any clearance at all and I also don't like how little they distribute a riders weight. 

Even with a breast plate on it slides all over the place with the hilly terrain I ride on. My partner is now using it on his horse till we find him his own saddle and he really struggles to keep his balance in it. Love your gisbourne bred, he's a stunner!


----------



## falling (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi Kiwi, if you ever wanna sell your torsion get in touch with me!  

Hercule is being a complete mutt at the moment. Twice his done this little tantrum when I'm taking him for a walk- head shake, slight rear. Yes, I'm aware this is dominant behavior and as soon as he does it I give him hell! I yell at him, get all big and aggressive and chase him backwards until he licks his lips. 

Today we had a big issue. I got on him with every intention of riding him away from Argo, got him out the gate etc. and he seemed pretty pleased to be stretching his legs (he loves road riding). Then I realized I couldn't catch the gate from up on him, and Argo would definitely work out that the gate wasn't latched. So I got off and led Hercule away from him, and carried my helmet so I could get on eventually. Got to a spot where I could get on and there was a lady riding her horse a little bit in front of me. I wait for them to leave because Hercule is frantically neighing while the horse ignores me. I then do some groundwork to get his focus back on me (hind yielding etc.) Then go to get on. He turns around as I am trying to hop off, so the reins are pulled out of my hands and he starts trotting across the road! I'm horrified as our road is fairly busy and I try and call Hercule back while getting in front of him to grab him. He's having none of that and keeps trotting onwards, tail flagging, pretty proud of himself. As I follow he breaks into a canter so I start panicking. Thankfully, a man saw this big 16.3 MONSTER gallop off into the distance and asks me if I would like a ride and we can try and get in front of them. 

Hercule at this point is just galloping away and we can't see him. Search down three different roads, can't find the lil sh*t. The kind man drops me off at home and we send out a search party. I'm thinking "omg what if he got hit by a car what if he's on the highway!" Thankfully, we all round a corner and there is this big ol' ******* trotting towards us. I hop out of the car, try to approach him. He trots further along. My cousin thankfully gets in front of him and grabs him.

An eventful day to be sure. No one's harmed and Argo didn't even work himself up when we left.

Argo's such a sweety. He always comes up for hugs and kisses while Hercules like: food???? And he's just such a lovely ride, thus far. Just went for a little play with the rope halter. I'm not sure if he's ever been ridden in one but he was just happy to plod around, have a sniff at the new tyre jump etc. etc. 

I just bought a wintec saddle for little Mr. Argo. His back is so lovely- i feel like it'll fit everything. The trainers jessica was just a tiny bit too wide (literally like a few centimetres) but I could have made it work. It had a bit of external damage that I was more worried about so I passed on it. The treeless is... Ugh, I think it's too long for Hercules back. It extends past the last rib, even if I have really great wither clearance now. But it's sooo lovely to ride in.

At least the horses love each other  They never stop grooming!


----------



## falling (Apr 13, 2014)

Wow, long time away from here. Unfortunately, things in the horse world haven't been going so well for me. Little Argo just got lamer and lamer, and after the vets recommendation to have him put to sleep, we made the decision to let my little cutie go on Wednesday morning, this week. I will always be thankful for him and all the lessons he taught me- that green doesn't make a horse silly, and that some green horses are far more sensible then the golden oldies. He had the most beautiful nature and was such a good boy right to the very end, but he was in pain and there was nothing we could really do. If my land was flat, I think we would have been okay, and I almost gave him away as a paddock mate. There's just so much danger with giving away free horses- he might go on to be ridden, even while in pain, he might be sent to a meat factory, he might be neglected. In the end, I think I made the right decision. The pictures are of my last day with him.

The good news is winter is finally over! Which basically means I can start riding again. I rode Hercules briefly on Wednesday, and he was surprisingly good. A little skittish perhaps, but no sass or attitude. I'm really looking forward to road riding, and trekking. I am thinking about leasing a horse instead of buying another one... I am going to university in a few years after all. I'm possibly going to look at a warmblood station-bred cross next weekend- she's a big girl, at 16hh and very solid, and sounds suspiciously like Hercules. Hopefully it goes well. I honestly would prefer something small and pony sized, but by leasing my options are pretty limited.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

So sorry to hear about Argo, Its rough when they go, especially so young.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about Argo. 

I thought I read your posts pretty thoroughly so am thinking it was the shoulder issue the chiro spotted. 

When you are able to talk/write about it, please elaborate on the cause.

Thank you, and sending hugs your way. :hug:


----------



## falling (Apr 13, 2014)

Thank both of you 

The vet was a little stumped with Argo. He didnt trot up obviously lame at all, yet stood like he was very lame and in pain. The shoulder protusion was likely just muscle wastage. He was also lame on the hind in his hock, and responded poorly to flexion tests in the hind and would trot lame after flexion test. The next go would be nerve blocking but the vet was not sure where to start because although he was clearly in pain due to something in his front and held his leg out at an awkward angle, he wasn't lame in the front and just in the back. Due to the muscle wastage the vet said he had this lameness for a long time and that it was highly unlikely he would be able to do anything for him anyway.

In happier news, I had a (mostly) successful ride with Hercules over the weekends. I was pretty much expecting him to be silly as it was very gusty, he has been out of work, and the spring grass is coming in. He spooked at his tail on the way out and started to become very tense, so rather then just exasperate the issue, I had him walk successfully for a few more metres, made him stand for a bit calmly, and then hopped off. I led him to where i was meeting the people I ride with, and after finding a bank, I hopped back on. 

He was much more brave with other horses but he was getting very fidgety due to having to walk behind a slow horse. I had to keep half halting etc, which made him pretty grumpy. He was flinging his head and starting to jig, so I asked to go in front. From then on, he was a very polite gentleman, walking on a loose rein with minimal spooking. He really started to calm down and really swing in his walk, which was lovely and really made me question once again why I try do anything except trek with him when its clearly what he enjoys.


----------



## falling (Apr 13, 2014)

I am going to look at a horse I might lease on Sunday- she is an eight year old, 14.1hh standardbred mare named Daisy. She has done trekking and endurance, which is what I am looking to do really, and maybe some low level jumping and dressage. 

I'm a little nervous, and I'm worried I'm going to look too big, or I'll ride awkwardly since I haven't ridden much over winter. I really do not like riding in front of people who are judging me by it purely: even at shows it is better because at least I am riding my own horse. I haven't really asked much about her, but if we fit well riding wise, if her feet are good and she is a good doer, I will be really seriously interested in leasing her. Wish me luck


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened.


----------

